# One year only schwinn american with springer fork?



## fxo550 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have not interest on middleweight bicycles but if this bike that was offer to me is original with a springer fork i will buy it.The guy told me is a 1965 one year only,condition 8 of a 10 i do not have a picture to upload,the only one i have is in my cell and is hard to see.if some one have a picture of one i wish to see it.thaks


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 19, 2015)

1965 American was available in a springfork model. Chrome fork.  Earlier Americans could be had with a matching painted springfork at additional cost.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 19, 2015)

It was a model in 65.  The springer was an option on Americans for a few years on earlier Americans.  Here is my 63 Deluxe  (Deluxe= tank, rack, light, different chainguard decal)

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1965.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1965.html


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 19, 2015)

greenephantom said:


> 1965 American was available in a springfork model. Chrome fork.  Earlier Americans could be had with a matching painted springfork at additional cost.
> Cheers, Geoff




Thanks


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 19, 2015)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> It was a model in 65.  The springer was an option on Americans for a few years on earlier Americans.  Here is my 63 Deluxe  (Deluxe= tank, rack, light, different chainguard decal)
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1965.html
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1965.html




Thanks


----------



## spoker (Jan 19, 2015)

i think americans cam in the most amount of cataloged variations than other model schwinns,i have a 55 that came from the factory with n2 speed manual rear hub and the rare bolt on cantilever front brake,even the brake pads have schwinn embosed on em,it uses the brake handle like the porkchop brake on a phantom and all his brother bikes,b6,etc


----------

